# who wants wireless cutouts?



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

check this out...

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137503


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Over on ls1gto.com we are waiting on a group buy offer for these from Kooks. They just introduced them at SEMA.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

SANDU002 said:


> Over on ls1gto.com we are waiting on a group buy offer for these from Kooks. They just introduced them at SEMA.


yeah but these are better than the kooks are gonna be..plus over on ls1gto these are already out and selling now on Group buy...no waiting.
plus like the hurst and other stuff how long before kooks comes out and when or if they do how much...these are sweet they are on my car and i cant believe i waited to get them.
even my 11 year old wants to go to the store for the stupidest things just so she can play with them..


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay I am convinced. Going over to ls1 to find the group buy for these.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

will they work on my 06 stock and will it work with lt headers and loudmouth exhaust and what is the cost roughly


----------

